# [SOLVED] New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.



## agwellin (May 14, 2009)

Hi, TSF. I just got a new Acer Aspire One D257-1486. Specs are:
Win 7 Starter
Intel Atom N570 1.66 GHz
1 GB DDR3 RAM
250 GB HDD

All-in-all it is working fine (decent speed, etc.), except that it has a tendency to crash while playing internet video. Sucks, because internet video is kinda why I got it in the first place. :/

When it crashes as such, the screen freezes and the computer makes a horrible buzzing sound. The sound seems to be coming from deep inside the computer, not from the speakers or anything like that. Requires manual shutdown with the power button.

While watching internet video, Task Manager reads CPU usage at 10-20% (hovers around 15%), and RAM usage is about 70-80%.

I'll see about updating drivers, Flash, and Silverlight, but if you guys have any suggestions I'd be glad to hear them. Thanks!

Edit: I should add that it doesn't ALWAYS crash while playing internet video. With good luck I can watch for a while incident-free. The point is that everytime that it has crashed, playing internet video is what it was doing at the time.


----------



## agwellin (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.*

I'm allowed to bump if I'm off the first page, right?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.*

Are you using the laptop on a hard,flat surface when this happens?

Possible overheating. Do you have a temp monitor software installed? If not try *HWMonitor*

Either way I would contact the manufacturer since the laptop would be under warranty.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.*

I agree with makinu1der2, it's probably overheating, maybe your cooler isn't working properly. Do you keep your laptop on your bed when you're using it? Try and place it on a flat surface and maybe use a laptop cooler (one of those tiny laptop holders that have coolers incorporated).


----------



## zedeneye1 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.*

cud be harddrive failure as well...

I've noticed recently that many new hard drives fail alot earlier than they are supposed to...


----------



## agwellin (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.*

After a few days of testing, it's looking like overheating was the issue. I've invested in a cooling pad, and after fiddling with positioning I've been able to keep the processor under 70c even while streaming Netflix in fullscreen, and the crashing issue seems to be resolved. If problems persist, I'll be sure to contact the manufacturer.

Thanks for the help, all!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New Acer netbook crashes with buzzing sound.*

Okay Thanks for the update and keep an eye on the temps.


----------

